# 93 Nissan Altima will not start



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

93 Nissan Altimas won't start. When I get a jump, it starts right away. So I assumed it was the battery. Had the battery tested and it held the charge so that battery was good (so said the retail establishment i bought it from once they had recharged it.) So now, I assume it was the alternator. (Wouldn't the car die while I'm driving if it's the alternator?) I will take it to the shop to find out if it's the alternator. Could it be anything else?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

Yes, the car will die on you while driving, if the alternator is bad. Is that what happened? here's a link if you want to check yourself, it can also be the voltage regulator. check all the connections between the alternator, battery, and ignition coil.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Praetorian_1975 said:


> 93 Nissan Altimas won't start. When I get a jump, it starts right away. So I assumed it was the battery. Had the battery tested and it held the charge so that battery was good (so said the retail establishment i bought it from once they had recharged it.) So now, I assume it was the alternator. (Wouldn't the car die while I'm driving if it's the alternator?) I will take it to the shop to find out if it's the alternator. Could it be anything else?



Look at the distributor as well


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

A bad alternator will cause the brake/battery charge lights on the instrument cluster to stay ON. Check the output voltage as mentioned above.


----------



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

*UPDATE: 93 Nissan Altima will not start*

Turns out the battery was bad. Upon persistent tests done on the retail establishment i had bought it from, one had diagnosed it as a bad battery. (Thank goodness for warranties- I had a month left before it expired)


----------

